# Who Convert Old Negatives to CDs?



## Drucifer (Nov 21, 2008)

I have old negs from the 30's, 40s 50s, etc., that are of all sizes. I want to put 'em  on CDs. Also have 2x2 slides that need to go on CDs. I can't find anyone to do this locally! So who does this type of work?


----------



## eon_blue (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you have a scanner? Just scan the negatives and put the files onto a CD. You can probably pick up a negative holder for a scanner at any reputable photo store, or over the web.


----------



## weiser (Nov 21, 2008)

In most small cities there photo finishers that scan negatives onto cds.  There are ads in photo mags for this service if you trust sending them out.  Good quality scans can be fairly pricey.


----------



## weiser (Nov 21, 2008)

In most small cities there are photo finishers that scan negatives onto cds.  There are ads in photo mags for this service if you trust sending them out.  Good quality scans can be fairly pricey.


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 21, 2008)

You need to find a lab that can scan medium and large format film.  Most econo-labs are set up for 35mm and APS only.  This is a common service in any full service/pro lab.


----------



## eon_blue (Nov 21, 2008)

Come to think of it, I used to get alot of E-6 processed at Samy's Camera and I seem to remember them offering scanning services as well. If you happen to live in Southern California, you should check them out.

edit: Just realized you're from New York. Scratch that, lol. Although I'm sure you guys have your own professional photo stores capable of scanning, that or some local color labs.


----------

